# Course review, Anfi Tauro Golf. Gran Canaria.



## Golfmmad (Jul 22, 2010)

Location: South side of Island on the outskirts of Puerto Rico.

Green fee: 50 euros,sunrise tee between 8 - 9 am. which includes golf buggy and 4 bottles of water.

5 tees:

Black hcp. scratch -  6325m

White hcp   0 - 9 -   5848m

yellow hcp  10 - 18 -   5459m 

blue hcp    19 - 27 - 4925

Red  hcp    28+  -   4498

One of the newest courses on the Island and a must play.
A  masterpiece of design and construction carved out of the mountains. Some of the holes are built on different levels where they've cleverly used the rocks and boulders to great effect.

If you like elevated tees, then this is the place to be. With very few trees the views of the course from high are quite spectacular. One hole is carved out of the mountain in the shape of a horseshoe, making it dramatic and full of atmosphere!

There is no penal rough here, just rocks and boulders waiting to swallow up any pushed, pulled, hooked or sliced shots disappearing into the abyss. I was lucky on one par 3 - pushing my tee shot right, into the mountainside, only to find it bouncing back left and on the edge of the green.  But not so lucky on another par 3 that is built on a plateau with rocks and a 50ft drop to one side. My ball took a high bounce left and disappeared over the edge.

With water being a precious commodity on the Island it's amazing to see how green the fairways and greens were. Although there wasn't much run with them being well watered.
Something I found difficult to get used to on the first round - shooting a very high 108 but on the 2nd playing a very respectable, (for me) 94.  The idea was to play another course for the 2nd round, but we enjoyed Anfi Tauro so much we had to play it again.

On the first round we had a petrol buggy which annoyingly kept cutting out and had to be pushed to restart. Very pleased to have an electric one for the second day.

There is no way, unless you're extremely fit and have 4 or 5 hours to spare, you can walk the course. Such is the distance from some greens to tees. One of the highest elevated tees they've built in speed humps to slow you down for the descent, such is the steepness of the path.

The Pro shop had limited stocks of only shirts, hats, gloves and balls. Usually after a round it's nice to relax in a comfortable club house - not so here, just a porta-cabin with drinks and a few snacks, so a slightly disappointing end to the day.

When holidaying on the Island this is one not to be missed - you won't be disappointed.

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 25, 2010)

One hole is carved out of the mountain in the shape of a horseshoe, making it dramatic and full of atmosphere!
		
Click to expand...








Crap view though....


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah but that's just the one hole, you should see the rest!
My mate took some piccies, I'll see if I can get them on here.

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2010)

I was taking the mick... it looks stunning, although somewhat weird... a bit like playing in a quarry!

Is that Smiffy's cave up on the top right corner?


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I realised that, knowing you  

I take it you've looked on their website, and I agree the photos do make the place look a bit quarry like. When those pics were taken the course was very new, but now it's maturing nicely and looks quite different. I think in 5-10years time it'll be awesome.

Don't think that's Smiffys cave, wouldn't be comfy enough for the old timer.    

Golfmmad.


----------

